# CPU Upgrade (Dell Inspiron 518)



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Hi All. I'm running Intel Pentium Dual @ 2.20GHz and 4 GB RAM, in Dell Inspiron 518. 

I want to upgrade my speed of the comp. To be a bit more specific, I want to upgrade the speed of my AV and Ad-Ware scans and everything e;se of that sort. As I found out, I need a more powerful CPU. If I upgrade my CPU, would I need to get EVERYTHING else new?? RAM, Motherboard?? Can I change the CHIP itself? Or is it welded on there, in to the board? 

On this machine I have: 

NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H31N ATA Device
Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7200S ATA Device
Slot 1 'DIMM1' has 2048 MB
Slot 2 'DIMM1' has 2048 MB
Slot 3 - Empty
Slot 4 - Empty
ST3500320AS ATA Device [Hard drive] (500.11 GB)

(this is all I could find info of, there is more. 
If somebody tells me what to run and how to show you this info, I would appreciate it much.)

Thank You all for help!!*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I believe that will take a number of different CPUs E7200, E8400, Q6600, Q9550 did you have a budget in mind?


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> I believe that will take a number of different CPUs E7200, E8400, Q6600, Q9550 did you have a budget in mind?


Yeah. Around $350. Or is that too low?? 

I only receive SSI. I'm handicapped.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Too High> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
Just note that on Dell systems there is not a CPU support list for their motherboards.
I believe this CPU has been used in the 518, I personally have put a Q6600 in one but that would require a Power Supply upgrade from your current 300w unit, the E8400 is actually faster then the Q6600 until you get into video rendering or 3d creation/rendering.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Too High> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
> Just note that on Dell systems there is not a CPU support list for their motherboards.
> I believe this CPU has been used in the 518, I personally have put a Q6600 in one but that would require a Power Supply upgrade from your current 300w unit, the E8400 is actually faster then the Q6600 until you get into video rendering or 3d creation/rendering.


Power Supply is Upgraded. I have 550W in here.
Can you please explain this a bit to me?? What speed of RAM do I need to use with this? Do I just replace the chip that I have with this one?? Can I keep everything in its place, just exchange the CPU chip itself??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The motherboard controls the ram speed so that will stay the same. The 550w is good if you wanted to use the Q6600.
You would just have to replace the cpu, clean the thermal paste off your existing heat sink with the strongest alcohol you ban find at the local drug store and reuse it.
You will need new thermal paste> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
An instruction guide for using the paste> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

After removing the heat sink there is a lever to release the cpu from the socket after releasing pick the existing cpu straight up then drop the new CPU into the socket lock the lever reinstall the heat sink.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> The motherboard controls the ram speed so that will stay the same. The 550w is good if you wanted to use the Q6600.
> You would just have to replace the cpu, clean the thermal paste off your existing heat sink with the strongest alcohol you ban find at the local drug store and reuse it.
> You will need new thermal paste> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
> An instruction guide for using the paste> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
> ...


Thank You!! The whole problem is, 
1 - I'm trying to find parts as cheap as possible.
2 - I don't have a clue what to buy.

I will have my good buddy help me and put it together. Please go to NEWEGG.COM and compose a wish list of the parts I need, and then you can share it with me. My e-mail address is: [i]Edit to prevent Spam[/i], my name is Ilya Byk

Thank You a Bunch!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Newegg is out of stock> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017


Thermal Paste> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Newegg is out of stock> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
> 
> 
> Thermal Paste> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


Hi. You got the out of stock part right. 

But that is only one part, what about the CPU Chip (or tat is wha this is??). I still need a board for it. New RAM for that board. And most likely, I won't be able to use the case from my Dell Inspiron 518. The PSU and HDD and DVD-RW Drives X2 I have. RAM I have is 2 of Kingston 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) sticks. Thank You!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That CPU will fit your motherboard, are you looking to build a new system or upgrade your existing system?


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> That CPU will fit your motherboard, are you looking to build a new system or upgrade your existing system?


IF IF IF - I can get away with only changing my CPU for a quicker performance one, then HELL YEAH - just change the CPU, I just thought if I would go ahead and get a new CHIP (CPU), then I need to change everything else. If I don't need to change the rest of the hardware, then I want to just change the CPU/Chip!! Is that possible?? 

It is a whole lot cheaper too.

(please point out to me what to get? Newegg.com please???)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Q6600 is the cheapest way to go click the auto-notify button on Newegg and give it a week to see if they come back in stock.

I can't verify 100% that any CPU newer then the E/Q6xxx will work on the Dell board.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> The Q6600 is the cheapest way to go click the auto-notify button on Newegg and give it a week to see if they come back in stock.
> 
> I can't verify 100% that any CPU newer then the E/Q6xxx will work on the Dell board.


Hi. I just didn't think, all I had to and was even able to swap out my CPU chip for anything else. I thought that it was welded on the board. That it is ONE Piece-like with the board. But Newegg.com has a policy for this sort of items: 
Return for refund within: 7 days, 
Return for replacement within: 30 days

Are you sure that the chip I have now, is removable?? Not that I know of!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the cpu will come out of the socket and is replaceable. I have put the Q6600 in Dell 518 before.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Yes the cpu will come out of the socket and is replaceable. I have put the Q6600 in Dell 518 before.


Hello. Awesome, so my RAM is staying the way it is now?? All I change is this chip??


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the ram remains the same.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Yes the cpu will come out of the socket and is replaceable. I have put the Q6600 in Dell 518 before.


Hi. Please tell me if this is worth for me buying??

http://www.lagoom.com/569628/intel-bx80562q6600-core-quad-q6600.html#TabSpecification

Or is this:

http://www.lagoom.com/583660/intel-bx80580q8200-core-quad-q8200.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is the Q6600 > http://www.lagoom.com/569628/intel-bx80562q6600-core-quad-q6600.html#TabSpecification

The Q8200 has a 1333 Front Side Bus as opposed to the 1066 on the Q6600 not sure your board will support 1333.

It is within $20 of the prices I've seen lately.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> This is the Q6600 > http://www.lagoom.com/569628/intel-bx80562q6600-core-quad-q6600.html#TabSpecification
> 
> The Q8200 has a 1333 Front Side Bus as opposed to the 1066 on the Q6600 not sure your board will support 1333.
> 
> It is within $20 of the prices I've seen lately.


I'm about to make the purchase of Intel BX80562Q6600 Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz FSB1066MHz 8M Cache LGA775 http://www.lagoom.com/569628/intel-bx80562q6600-core-quad-q6600.html#TabAdditional. 
Are you 100% sure I won't need to change my RAM or any other parts, with this installed?? And I will be able to just swap out my current chip??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You will need the Q6600 CPU and some thermal paste to install it with.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 hit the auto notify button and give it a week to see if it comes in or Email Newegg Customer Service and ask if they have an estimated date.
This is the thermal paste I use.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

You will also need some of the strongest Isopropol(sp?) alcohol (90%) you can find at the local drug store to clean off the the old thermal material from the existing heat sink.
or from Newegg> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100010

Another thing to add is a can of compressed air available from a local office supply type store to clean the case and heat sink out while it's apart.
or from Newegg> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882889003

That's it 4 things to complete the job.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> You will need the Q6600 CPU and some thermal paste to install it with.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017 hit the auto notify button and give it a week to see if it comes in or Email Newegg Customer Service and ask if they have an estimated date.
> This is the thermal paste I use.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
> ...


I will have my buddy do this for me, he co-owns a computer shop with his pops. 
But you are 100% sure that http://www.lagoom.com/569628/intel-bx80562q6600-core-quad-q6600.html#TabAdditional is very simple to install, and it is compatible with all of the hardware I have?? I didn't ask my bud about this yet.

Again it's a DELL INSPIRON 518 (Desktop) http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/product/32125/review/inspiron_518.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep it was an option on the 518's if you configured them on Dell's web site, ask him you probably won't need the thermal paste, cleaner or compressed air.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Yep it was an option on the 518's if you configured them on Dell's web site, ask him you probably won't need the thermal paste, cleaner or compressed air.


I just ordered it!! Will wait till this comes in. Thank You.

Just to clarify everything: My scan time will improve dramatically, and game performance will too, with this installed?? I don’t need to change my RAM nor my board?? 

http://www.lagoom.com/569628/intel-bx80562q6600-core-quad-q6600.html#TabAdditional


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ram and stay the same, scan time will improve as will gaming.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Ram and stay the same, scan time will improve as will gaming.


OK. Thank You!! As soon as this is in, I'll let you know. Or if I forget, in a week and a half or two, ask here how things are going. Thank You for your help!!


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Ram and stay the same, scan time will improve as will gaming.


I placed the order for Intel BX80562Q6600 Core 2 Quad. Are you sure this will improve my performance as well as my scan time?? AV/Spyware or Ad-Aware scans? 

Can you please just to give me an idea, what would had the top notch CPU for my configuration would have coasted me??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Q6600 at the time the 518 was in production was the fastest Dell offered on it, and from Dell was about a $375 upgrade.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's wait till it comes in and gets installed. I'll try to report back, but if you will care and I don't report back, feel free to ask!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Will do.


Thank You!!


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> The Q6600 at the time the 518 was in production was the fastest Dell offered on it, and from Dell was about a $375 upgrade.


Just to be clear. I placed the order for Intel BX80580Q8200 Core 2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz FSB 1333MHz 4MB Cache LGA775 Retail. Correct?? I found it for $165.99 with free shipping!! 

Or should I had ordered Intel BX80562Q6600 for $208 + Free Shipping.

It's not too late for me to change the order yet. 

** Please remember my situation**


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You should have ordered the BX80562Q6600, I'm not sure the Q8200 will work it's newer it may or it may not.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> You should have ordered the BX80562Q6600, I'm not sure the Q8200 will work it's newer it may or it may not.


I canceled my order!! I will place this new order tomorrow’s afternoon. Thank You for letting me know!! What you are suggesting for me, is a cheaper buy. Thank You for taken my situation in to a consideration!!!


----------

